# Trying to figure out what compressor this is?



## solidnickel

Hi, I recently started working @ a new facility and am trying to figure out what compressor this is? The compressor works but is directly hooked into the breaker box so in order to turn on, I need to turn on the breaker switch. The problem is it does not have a cut off pressure switch so can someone please point me in the right direction?

I would like to add a cut off switch but have no idea where to start, Thanks for any help!!


----------



## solidnickel

These are the images of the compressor...


----------



## stevon

Solidnickle

Looks like a VrV5-? Champion 2 stage compressor.

Stephen


solidnickel said:


> These are the images of the compressor...


----------



## stevon

Solidnickle,

A pressure switch and a magnetic starter would be needed. Most Pressure switches are not rated for a 23 amp motor.
The diagram shows that power is controlled by the pressure switch via the magnetic starter. The motor load is enormous at startup (locked rotor) Basically a crow bar across the supply voltage until the rotor starts turning. This load would destroy a simple switch's contacts so magnetic starters were developed to solve the starting problems of a motor for this reason. The parts are a couple of hundred dollars but it was idiotic and ignorant/dangerous to directly wire the motor to power!
Warning! do not run any compressor with out a high pressure control system! An explosion of the tank and a fatal injury could result. I can't believe some one would setup a compressor this way!

Stephen




stevon said:


> Solidnickle
> 
> Looks like a VrV5-? Champion 2 stage compressor.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## solidnickel

Thanks Stevon, I thought it was crazy that the guy wired it up like this; the problem is I can find any local help to fix this thing. The guy that wired it up like this left town, if you could help me out with fixing it, I would be more then happy to compensate you for your time, Thanks

-Danny


----------



## stevon

Danny,

I wouldn't want any advice from him anyways judging by his track record!
first thing to do is remove the pressure gauge and install a "T" pipe fitting. put the pressure switch on one end and the gauge on the other. I didn't see the pressure switch on your pictures so You will have to buy one. This video will explain the process:






You will need something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Starter-definite-magnetic-Square-8911dpsg32v09/dp/B004PHB5U8/ref=asc_df_B004PHB5U8/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309768150198&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14292497212121390667&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9031336&hvtargid=pla-650171312766&psc=1

The technical manual for this device is https://www.zoro.com/static/cms/enhanced_pdf/ZPcjMiJdsn8bRXZZYGeBpobdeVgqRZooaan3FVDXjd.PDF

There are different magnetic starter types out there. You need this type as it is a "remote" control and allows the use of a pressure switch to remotely turn the starter on/off. There are cheaper manual type starters out there that will do you no good.



solidnickel said:


> Thanks Stevon, I thought it was crazy that the guy wired it up like this; the problem is I can find any local help to fix this thing. The guy that wired it up like this left town, if you could help me out with fixing it, I would be more then happy to compensate you for your time, Thanks
> 
> -Danny


----------



## stevon

*magnetic starter*

Danny,

I wouldn't want any advice from him anyways judging by his track record!
first thing to do is remove the pressure gauge and install a "T" pipe fitting. put the pressure switch on one end and the gauge on the other. I didn't see the pressure switch on your pictures so You will have to buy one. a cheap one to run the magnetic starter is fine just make sure it is rated for 175PSI shutoff pressure.
This video will explain the process:






You will need something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Starter-definite-magnetic-Square-8911dpsg32v09/dp/B004PHB5U8/ref=asc_df_B004PHB5U8/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309768150198&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14292497212121390667&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9031336&hvtargid=pla-650171312766&psc=1

The technical manual for this device is https://www.zoro.com/static/cms/enhanced_pdf/ZPcjMiJdsn8bRXZZYGeBpobdeVgqRZooaan3FVDXjd.PDF

There are different magnetic starter types out there. You need this type as it is a "remote" control and allows the use of a pressure switch to _*remotely*_ turn the starter on/off. There are cheaper manual type starters out there that will do you no good. You don't need a manual on/off switch!



solidnickel said:


> Thanks Stevon, I thought it was crazy that the guy wired it up like this; the problem is I can find any local help to fix this thing. The guy that wired it up like this left town, if you could help me out with fixing it, I would be more then happy to compensate you for your time, Thanks
> 
> -Danny


----------



## stevon

Danny,

I live in San Diego where are you located in the US?
Oh by the way what is the ASME maximum working pressure stamped on the air tank? also, can you drain the condensation in the tank?

Stephen


----------



## solidnickel

Thanks Stephen for the info, I am located in Waller TX between Houston and Austin. 

Would this part work for the pressure switch? https://www.amazon.com/Starter-definite-magnetic-Square-8911dpsg32v09/dp/B004PHB5U8/ref=asc_df_B004PHB5U8/?tag=powerequipmentcon-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309768150198&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14292497212121390667&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9031336&hvtargid=pla-650171312766&psc=1


Also, can you shoot me a email @ [email protected] ? Certainly appreciate it, thanks


----------



## stevon

Danny,

That is 1/2 of the solution, the motor starter or "relay" part. for a pressure switch somehing like:
https://www.zoro.com/condor-usa-inc...MIkrWVkJ_d4wIV0P7jBx2aDQjREAQYBCABEgKal_D_BwE
is all that's needed to trigger the magnetic starter. you need to pipe this into the tank. Your champion compressor has a head unloader valve so this pressure switch without one should work. 



solidnickel said:


> Thanks Stephen for the info, I am located in Waller TX between Houston and Austin.
> 
> Would this part work for the pressure switch? https://www.amazon.com/Starter-defi...ocphy=9031336&hvtargid=pla-650171312766&psc=1
> 
> 
> Also, can you shoot me a email @ [email protected] ? Certainly appreciate it, thanks


----------



## solidnickel

stevon said:


> Danny,
> 
> That is 1/2 of the solution, the motor starter or "relay" part. for a pressure switch somehing like:
> https://www.zoro.com/condor-usa-inc...MIkrWVkJ_d4wIV0P7jBx2aDQjREAQYBCABEgKal_D_BwE
> is all that's needed to trigger the magnetic starter. you need to pipe this into the tank. Your champion compressor has a head unloader valve so this pressure switch without one should work.



Not sure what happened when I posted that link earlier, Let me try this again... 

https://www.amazon.com/PRESSURE-SWITCH-COMPRESSOR-145-175-0-200/dp/B01MU0OR2F/ref=sr_1_3?crid=33VTKLEQMLM1B&keywords=pressure+switch+air+compressor&qid=1564489660&s=gateway&sprefix=Pressure+switch+air+%2Caps%2C164&sr=8-3

^^^^ this one was the one I was referring to...


----------



## stevon

Danny,

I'm not trying to lecture you but just explaining why all the trouble and expense is justified for a magnetic starter system. That is also why all decent industrial compressor manufacture includes one on 5HP and up, they don't do it for looks. Cheapness/ignorance is probably why the shortcut/dangerous bypass was originally implemented. In your Amazon link, what is not listed is the HP motor load that this switch supports, 3HP I estimate. It would work for a short time until the contacts burned up. If you pay attention to the previously linked video He describes "the original problem" in great detail. You can see why the guy was installing a magnetic starter. His compressor worked too for a few months but with the 5HP motor load it burned out the contacts on the pressure switch. If you can find out what HP motor is supported by this switch and it states/documents it is rated for a 5HP motor, this switch would work. On a 5HP AC motor the initial startup amps are 60 to 100 amps (locked rotor) for several milliseconds. That is why these type of switches are rated by a HP motor which uses a lot less than the running amp limit shown for the switch. Makes sense? for example a 50 amp switch might be rated @ 7.5 HP motor load, for it to handle the locked rotor load of the 7.5 hp motor for a few milliseconds
Besides, anything manufactured in Asia (and what isn't these days) usually overrates their devices

Stephen



solidnickel said:


> Not sure what happened when I posted that link earlier, Let me try this again...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PRESSURE-SWI...y&sprefix=Pressure+switch+air+,aps,164&sr=8-3
> 
> ^^^^ this one was the one I was referring to...


----------



## solidnickel

Hey Stephen,

Still have not received a email from you - was hoping we could share contact info and you could help me over the phone, I would be more then happy to pay you for verbally helping me out..

I have the parts here, the reason I ordered the other pressure switch is because it had a gauge and the shipping was amazon prime (faster shipping), the guy in the video said the reason his pressure switch burnt out was because he didn't have a magnetic starter hooked up to it but also mentioned that pretty much any pressure switch would work long as you had it running through the magnetic Starter. With that being said; if you prefer to try and help me here on this forum let me know, I was @ the shop today and still was confused with some of the wiring to the magnetic starter because it did not come with a manual like the guy in the video. 

Regards and thanks, -Danny


----------



## stevon

Danny,

The pressure switch purchased is fine, almost any one would work, the coil load of the mag starter is a very low current draw.
Here is a youtube video showing you how to hookup a Magnetic starter on your compressor: 




I did a lot of research to determine that the 8911DPSG32V09 Square D part number is the correct rating and voltage/phases type.
It documents that it supports up to a 5HP motor at 230 volt single phase. The locked rotor current is also listed and that it can be remotely engaged through a pressure switch, so this is what you need. Don't buy any other type (meaning a manual only type) of mag starter, you would be wasting your money! there are only ground, load and control contacts to wire, pretty straight forward. my dad taught me about electricity by letting me get shocked by 120vac, his point was to teach me to respect electricity but not to fear it. I'm still getting over my 8 year old training lesson! LoL
Just make sure power is off and that you are not standing in water while wiring. A volt meter is your friend when checking for live voltages!

Stephen



solidnickel said:


> Hey Stephen,
> 
> Still have not received a email from you - was hoping we could share contact info and you could help me over the phone, I would be more then happy to pay you for verbally helping me out..
> 
> I have the parts here, the reason I ordered the other pressure switch is because it had a gauge and the shipping was amazon prime (faster shipping), the guy in the video said the reason his pressure switch burnt out was because he didn't have a magnetic starter hooked up to it but also mentioned that pretty much any pressure switch would work long as you had it running through the magnetic Starter. With that being said; if you prefer to try and help me here on this forum let me know, I was @ the shop today and still was confused with some of the wiring to the magnetic starter because it did not come with a manual like the guy in the video.
> 
> Regards and thanks, -Danny


----------



## stevon

Danny,

On a phone call I would be glad to talk to you to boost your moral but I'm little help wiring being so far away. Of course I would recommend an Electrician or other qualified repairman, but If you have wired a switch in your house I think you could have the skill to get this job done. worst case you would trip a fuse and have to reexamine your wiring. Good luck with your project and feel free to ask me or the forum for any questions

Stephen



solidnickel said:


> Hey Stephen,
> 
> Still have not received a email from you - was hoping we could share contact info and you could help me over the phone, I would be more then happy to pay you for verbally helping me out..
> 
> I have the parts here, the reason I ordered the other pressure switch is because it had a gauge and the shipping was amazon prime (faster shipping), the guy in the video said the reason his pressure switch burnt out was because he didn't have a magnetic starter hooked up to it but also mentioned that pretty much any pressure switch would work long as you had it running through the magnetic Starter. With that being said; if you prefer to try and help me here on this forum let me know, I was @ the shop today and still was confused with some of the wiring to the magnetic starter because it did not come with a manual like the guy in the video.
> 
> Regards and thanks, -Danny


----------



## stevon

Danny,

You really had a bomb setup at work! In your compressor pictures posted I see that compressor has no emergency over pressure release valve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! buy: https://www.amazon.com/Control-Devices-Brass-Safety-Pressure/dp/B0081TJKZI/ref=asc_df_B0081TJKZI/?tag=hyprod20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312243910452&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11750715363754200250&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013403&hvtargid=pla-449510473374&psc=1
or see any type of air filter. Get a safety release valve ($10) and a filter/silencer to fit the intake pipe size. A solberg type filter: https://www.solbergmfg.com/ would work nicely and a filter is required for long life of the intake valves, bearings and cylinder walls. The safety pressure release valve installation could save your life! and the lives/well being of others as well. Hopefully there is a plugged pipe fitting that you can remove in the pressure switch manifold that you can install a safety valve to. Why the factory installed pressure release safety device was removed, really was an act of criminal negligence! And I'm sure a Judge would agree with me!

Oh I see in the picture of the pressure switch that you purchased from Amazon, they have a safety valve already installed (probably for liability reasons). As long as you have a safety valve installed somewhere piped into the tank you should be OK. Barring a rusted out tank that is.

Stephen


----------



## stevon

Danny,

I sent you a Private Message in this forum email with my contact info

Cheers,

Stephen


----------



## stevon

Danny,

I haven't heard from you, how did you make out? All good now? Pictures of repair?

Stephen



stevon said:


> Danny,
> 
> I sent you a Private Message in this forum email with my contact info
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Stephen


----------

